# Tree snake?



## Lawra (Aug 30, 2013)

What's this? Friend found it injured next to their house they think it got run over.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks to me like a blue phase green tree snake. Very nice , pity it died.


----------



## Firepac (Aug 30, 2013)

Its a Common Tree Snake - Dendrelaphis punctulata


----------



## Trimeresurus (Aug 30, 2013)

What a waste, very nice CTS


----------



## Lawra (Aug 30, 2013)

It died  but lived the last of its life with a hide, heat and water bowl in the box it crawled into. 

(Not chit chat  )


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 30, 2013)

_Dendrelaphis punctulatus_ (Common Tree Snake) - Although head damaged, one can still make out the loreal scale. That in combination with the long thin body shape, head shape and large eyes, are diagnostic. The slightly more robust build, lack of a dark streak through the bottom of the eye and overall colour distinguish it from _Dendrelaphis calligaster_ (Northern Tree Snake).

A beautiful blue phase animal with blackish tones on the dorsal surface. If not from Mackay may I ask where it was located?

Blue


----------



## Lawra (Aug 30, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> _Dendrelaphis punctulatus_ (Common Tree Snake) - Although head damaged, one can still make out the loreal scale. That in combination with the long thin body shape, head shape and large eyes, are diagnostic. The slightly more robust build, lack of a dark streak through the bottom of the eye and overall colour distinguish it from _Dendrelaphis calligaster_ (Northern Tree Snake).
> 
> A beautiful blue phase animal with blackish tones on the dorsal surface. If not from Mackay may I ask where it was located?
> 
> Blue



At Bucasia Beach, about 15km north of Mackay.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for that *Lawra*. i might point that the old spelling of "_D. punctulata_" was changed to "_D. punctulatus_" a few years back. Something to do with agreement of gender with the genus, from memory. 

Blue


----------

